# Chevy 2500 Truxedo tonneau cover $200



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

Truxedo Truxport tonneau cover for new body style (2019 and newer) Chevy 2500 with 6'9" bed.

Purchased in October 2021 and removed in October 2022, in excellent shape. 
Comes with cover, side rails, and all clamps. Works excellent, doesn't interfere with tailgate, just had to go with a Leer cap. 

Located in Toledo. Can meet within reason and can send it to Columbus area. 

$200
















Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

Bump, price drop to $150

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------

